# New Gun



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

New the forum guys been trolling around here for close to 3 months finally got my hands on a firearm. After much debate finally got a SIGMA .40 cal. Now my question is it possible to put a light on this thing. The guy at the gun store tried to get me to get something else saying it d be a pain to put a laser or anything on it. What u guys think?


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I cannot tell from the pictures of a Sigma on the website if they have a light rail or not. If they do have a light rail then putting a light on is very simple if you are willing to pay the price for a pistol light. If there is no rail on the bottom front of the pistol, then it will be a bit more expensive to put a light on this pistol. 

Although you did not ask, I would refrain from putting on a light on your sigma for two reasons. First, the money would be better spent buy ammo and practicing with your new handgun. I get the impression from your post that you are a new shooter. The sigma has a long tigger pull and a 40 cal is a snappy round to shoot. I respectfully suggest that you devote your money to learn how to master this weapon before buying accessories for it.

Second, a light on a pistol is a potential legal problem. As a general rule, you cannot point your weapon at anyone unless they pose an immediate threat of bodily harm to you and yours (each state has a variation on this theme, but the concept remains the same). If you hear a bump in the night and go looking for the source with your light equipped pistol, then anything you shine your light on, you are also pointing your pistol at. A possible serious legal problem. Worse, if the source of the bump is a family member or friend, then you are pointing your pistol at them. I represented a gun owner who pointed his flashlight/pistol combo at a police officer, when the gun owner was searching for a disturbance near his home, turns out is was a police officer chasing down an felon. Beside almost being shot by the cop, the client was almost prosecuted as well. 

There are some tactical issues about using a light on a handgun, but I will leave that for others who are more versed in this topic to discuss if necessary.

I just re-read the Smith Website again, it suggest that the Sigma's do come with a light rail. So you should be able to find a pistol light for this weapon fairly easily.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

The Sigma does have an accessory rail for lights and/or lasers. Additionally, Laserlight makes a recoil plug laser for the Sigma.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome 

And yeah..the Sigmas have a rail so knock yourself out...


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks for the replys everyone. Not too much worried about the law thing and pointing at a family member and what not as i live alone. But if anyone knows of any websites where i can order this that d be great been doing the google thing and not making too much progress


----------

